# Marina Militare Russian Style



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Had this a while now.Ive not seen anyone else show one of these on this or any of the other most popular forums.

I think it has a bit of a Panerai Daylight look about it,what do you guys think?

45mm with Poljot hand wind movement


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now that i like


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

not seen that one before,whats the lume like?

bowie


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

Thats nice,where did you get it?


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Now that is rather tasty.

Echo knowing where you got it from as well


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

That looks cool.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

That's very cool, one of the nicest new Russians that I've seen....

Mmmmme wannnnnt!

I wonder if Roy could get hold of any?

(Hint, hint)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> That's very cool, one of the nicest new Russians that I've seen....
> 
> Mmmmme wannnnnt!
> 
> ...


`They` wouldn`t let him 

BTW it is very nice, another one I`ve had a chance to try on


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice, i really like that. Were did you get it from?


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for the posative comments .

The watch is a MOSCOW CLASSIC "VODALAZ"

There are several varients including a black faced version. All are limited editions.

Im afraid i bought mine off a well known German e-bay power seller of Russian watches.

You should get a solid engraved back and an additional display back both with the limited number,i only have the solid back for mine as i didnt realise he wanted an additional fee for the other caseback!

The straps supplied are varied depending on the seller .

I bought a number of straps meant for Panerai as the watch has that look and has 24mm lugs. The watch very well made.

The lume is not long lasting; but as you can see in daylight the dial is superbly legible.

Surrounding the numbers ,the hands and the Vodolaz insignia all in a subtle metalic blue.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > That's very cool, one of the nicest new Russians that I've seen....
> ...


who is they?, KGB? lol.


----------



## sickboy (Mar 23, 2008)

Great looking watch, AND some KGB dark doings, fantastic :lol:


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Lovely watch, has it got the Poljot 3133 in it?


----------

